# Slippery Slope



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Like many before me,I've slipped and busted my tookus on the proverbial slippery slope. Thanks to a generous BOTL by the nick radar (spelled backwards its radar) who so graciously gifted me a couple PSD4's.

To make a long story short,its not hype to me anymore.In a word SMOOOOOOOOOOOTH. The best damn stick I've ever had. Catfish,P-town and I have the busted tails to prove it. I've had 5 or 6 ISOM's over the years,and to their credit they were very good,but this beauty was exceptional. As you'll see in the pics,I nearly burn't my little girly fingers on it. A nubber to be sure.Ok off the :sb be sure to tip your waitress. peace out


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Your'e in trouble now, like the rest of us. Great pics, looked like mine :w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

welcome to the 
you are now officially 

but aren't they good?


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Alright Floydp! Sounds like we had a great weekend. Between you, P-town, and me, the credit card companies are going to love us. Great pics too. I was very fortunate that mr. c. gifted me a PSD4. What a great first stick.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

The only way I have found to slow one's self while going down the slope is to put your daughter into college...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Wetterhorn said:


> The only way I have found to slow one's self while going down the slope is to put your daughter into college...


I put on a parachute but it didn't help any.  :tg


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I think it's all IHT's fault. He was the one who put this box split together a few weeks ago and made sure several of us ISOM newbies were included!!!

I'm in his debt for this.....or I should say.....I'm just really in debt now!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you
are
welcome
daddy-o


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Just so you know, I'm watching the credit card bills very closely!! :gn 
Next time wake me up and share it with me!! 

Now put up your dukes!! :bx


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like you've been caught Floydp. :r


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Maybe you should consider yourself lucky that you only now got really hooked by the darkside....it can get pretty ugly down here near the bottom.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrats, Frank!!

Its a wonderful thing when it happens, however you've made you're first mistake and now your significant other knows about it  Don't worry though, I made the same mistake and now I'm screwed.

My advice to you........... get another credit card in just your name and don't let her find out


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

floydp said:


> Thanks to a generous BOTL by the nick radar (spelled backwards its radar) who so graciously gifted me a couple PSD4's.


Radar is indeed generous as he had gifted me my first Cubans in over 15yrs.

I'm still awed and just keep looking at them waiting for the right moment to finally smoke one. Right now I'm happy to just think about it, but it won't be long.

Enjoy.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Mike I'm going to put the pressure on you! Do it Do it.. Man I can still taste it. So I'll be ok for at least...............


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Satan pays me a recruiting bonus.
:r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

radar said:


> Satan pays me a recruiting bonus.
> :r


Funny!!! :r


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

FloydP, get youself a toothpic and skewer the nub next time. You could have taken 3 or 4 more hits off of that! :w 

-Matt-


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

FLoyd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You Got Some 'Splainin' do to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mrs P's watchin you close amigo, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh do it all cash!!!!!!

You can't trace dollar bills!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

(909) said:


> FLoyd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You Got Some 'Splainin' do to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mrs P's watchin you close amigo, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh do it all cash!!!!!!
> 
> You can't trace dollar bills!!!!!!!!!!


hmmmmmm senor where do I get deese,how you say,dollar bills?? Theres been a shortage here for many years! :r


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

(909) said:


> FLoyd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You Got Some 'Splainin' do to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mrs P's watchin you close amigo, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh do it all cash!!!!!!
> 
> You can't trace dollar bills!!!!!!!!!!


That's why I keep telling my wife this is the most worthless, boring, idiotic board on the net.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

floydp said:


> Like many before me,I've slipped and busted my tookus on the proverbial slippery slope.


Better grab your toolbox, an apron, and one of those donut butt cushions Floyd!
:r


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Nely said:


> That's why I keep telling my wife this is the most worthless, boring, idiotic board on the net.


 :r Yeah- I keep tellin mine that I just like to look at the pictures. And that the fridgeador was to keep the smell out of the house (chuckle) - and that its so full now because people keep sending me 'free samples', and that the leather pillsbury doughboy costume in the closet is from a school play... uh, I mean... did I say that out loud?


----------

